# 52 idea's for 2015. Project



## oldhippy (Jan 9, 2015)

This seems great.
52 photography projects: a photo idea to try every week in 2015 | Digital Camera World


----------



## pyzik (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!
Saved, I want to try at least a few of those.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2015)

http://media.digitalcameraworld.com...ography-projects-for-2015-brenizer-effect.jpg

Is that @DGMPhotography?

I read another article on that site where that same model was used.  Now i need to remember and find it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> http://media.digitalcameraworld.com...ography-projects-for-2015-brenizer-effect.jpg
> 
> Is that @DGMPhotography?
> 
> I read another article on that site where that same model was used.  Now i need to remember and find it.



Lol, no.


----------

